# Basic working in an urgent care?



## exodus (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this before? There's a new urgent care opening up pretty close and I'm thinking of trying to see if they would hire an EMT.


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 23, 2011)

Maybe? But they would probably prefer a CNA. An Urgent Care will not need any ER Tech skills other than cleaning the room and changing the sheets. Possibly vital signs.


----------



## medicRob (May 23, 2011)

exodus said:


> Has anyone heard of this before? There's a new urgent care opening up pretty close and I'm thinking of trying to see if they would hire an EMT.



Sounds like an idea. You will get lots of practice with vitals, history taking, and data entry. Check with them, and see what they say.


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2011)

Give it a shot. Don't expect glamour and excitement... But it could be a really cool experience.


----------



## mycrofft (May 23, 2011)

*I worked in a "doc In The Box" in 1986*

Learned more clinical stuff than I learned in the last 18 months of my 4 year nursing degree. Good luck getting hired, but once in, follow their instructions and use slack times I(if any!) to learn stuff so you can get in and help.
And raise your sights. Get a degree!!


----------



## exodus (May 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Sounds like an idea. You will get lots of practice with vitals, history taking, and data entry. Check with them, and see what they say.


That's exactly what I would be planning on doing, patient intake, discharge info, etc. Basically what I would think a medical assistant would do.




Jon said:


> Give it a shot. Don't expect glamour and excitement... But it could be a really cool experience.


I'm not expecting anything big, I'm mostly looking for something a little closer than my current job (170 miles round trip every other day) and somewhere I can continue learning and really be able to apply what I learn in school!



mycrofft said:


> Learned more clinical stuff than I learned in the last 18 months of my 4 year nursing degree. Good luck getting hired, but once in, follow their instructions and use slack times I(if any!) to learn stuff so you can get in and help.
> And raise your sights. Get a degree!!


I plan on going to a BSN at minimum


----------



## MMiz (May 23, 2011)

I know a lot of EMT-Basics who work in the clinical setting.  They take vitals and get a history, the same thing an RN or tech would do.  Go for it!


----------



## Stingray91 (May 24, 2011)

sounds like a different experience, setting wise that could be rewarding.


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2011)

There is an urgent care here that ONLY hires EMTs and Paramedics. There is one nurse and two doctors. 

The EMTs do whatever the doctors trust them and teach them to do. 

EMTs are actually more vital than a CNA in an urgent care. There is no feeding/changing/bathing patients. There's vital signs, assesments, history taking, lung sounds etc...


----------



## exodus (May 24, 2011)

It sounds very possible then! Only difficulty would be that emt's aren't common in urgent cares in San Diego.


----------

